# Our Girl with adnoid sarcoma



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

CORRECTION...I just got a copy of her Pathology report. The tumor is a low-grade simple mammary tubular *adenocarcinoma.* The tumor was 1.5cm

Last week we had our 9 year old Golden to our vet to have a lump in her nipple removed. 

It was taken out and the margins were clear. It was small, 1.5cm We found it doing a normal inspection of her while grooming. We did have the nipple removed and surrounding tissue.

Anyone have any experience with these...we are now in 'full research mode"

Thanks in advance for your comments....


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

As I was told, research is being proactive. I don't have experience or knowledge of this but you could do a search on here also. Sending healing vibes to you and your gal! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't have any experience with this, wanted to tell you I'm sorry. 

You and your girl are in my thoughts and prayers. 

What info did your Vet give you?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't have any experience, but I wanted to say I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I don't have any experience with this, wanted to tell you I'm sorry.
> 
> You and your girl are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> What info did your Vet give you?



Thanks much for the thoughts...

Our vet said that we have a good chance with her since the tumor was caught early, margins were clear, and this type of tumor is very slow growing. But, we have to watch her closely and be aware that sometimes if this tumor has spread it could show up in the lungs. So we will monitor her and hope for the best.

I am researching holistic ways to help her with supplements and/or a better diet that will support her immune system. We also are going to have her lungs Xrayed or Ultrasound....just to be sure and to have a benchmark for any future checks.

Again, thanks for the thoughts....She is our third Golden that has gotten cancer. Good news is that none of the others were caught early or were slow growing.....


----------

